# Home offered for a Persian,any age.



## catgroom (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi!

Im looking to offer an ideal home to a Persian,or pair of Persians.
Ive owned them for the past 7 years,one Pewter,one Blue Cream.

I work as a self employed Cat Groom so care is not going to be a problem

Both of my previous Persians were Rescues.The Pewter one,Saffy,was of an age we couldnt ever determine.So,Iam in no way worried about taking on an old cat.

Im in the East Midlands,near Peterbrough and Stamford.Lincs/Cambs borders.

Im happy to travel anywhere in the UK for the sake of giving her/him a good home.

Im on 01778 341576 but firstly always try 07771 633289.

Steve


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

Have you tried Rushden persian rescue? Rushden Persian Rescue Persian rescue in Bristol Persian Rescue - Bristol or St Francis persian rescue St Francis Persian Rescue

I'm a cat groomer too  and own 9 persians (8 colourpoints and one red self)


----------



## catgroom (Jul 2, 2009)

Why thankyou!!

I know Pauline Wright at St.Francis,found a lovely Black Persian through her/Barbara Black at Tower Bridge,London,Persian Rescue.

I will try her and the others,especially Rushden as thats pretty close to me.

Are you mobile or do you have a studio.
I can pass your details around for people more in your area if you like.:idea:

Steve.
07771 633289


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

pmd you hope it helps


----------

